
Utterances – A lightweight comments widget using GitHub issues - phil-opp
https://utteranc.es/
======
pavel_lishin
This is neat, but the permissions are crazy broad:

    
    
        This application will be able to read and write all
        public repository data. This includes the following:
        
        * Code
        * Issues
        * Pull requests
        * Wikis
        * Settings
        * Webhooks and services
        * Deploy keys
    

I'm not comfortable giving this app access to all of my public repositories
just to leave a comment on a website.

I don't know if that's a limitation of Github's permissions API - maybe it's
not fine-grained enough to give utterances access to a single repo's issues
only - but it's a hard blocker.

